# Lost Paddle on clear creak sunday evening 05/14/06



## Rama (Jul 10, 2004)

Lost Paddle on clear creek Sunday 05/14/06. Lost straight shaft paddle on Kermit's section of clear creak sunday evening. Black shaft with red tape, and white blades with pealing yellow paint on them. Pogies attached. If found, please call Rama at (970) 531-1640. Thanks!


----------

